

Snapchat COO Emily White steps down from company - carlchenet
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-snapchat-emily-white-leaves-20150313-story.html

======
AnkhMorporkian
I don't understand why newspapers always feel the need to try to come up with
a 'clever' headline, and force it in even if it isn't actually particularly
clever. It takes away from the story itself.

~~~
clarkm
I think they do it for the same reason developers often leave 'clever'
comments in mundane, boilerplate code: it gives them an outlet for creative
expression.

------
dhimes
Something doesn't smell right here. They're losing an executive per month in
2015. They must not be very profitable, because their valuation is supposedly
(according to TFA) US $15B and they recently got a large investment. I wonder
what's up?

~~~
matchagaucho
Snapchat appears to be pivoting towards a curated media company, which is a
far different beast than the photo sharing model 2 years ago.

It requires deep relationships with Madison Ave NY agencies and the LA
entertainment industry.

Google App Engine may be their own remaining "must have" connection to Silicon
Valley, from an Investors perspective.

~~~
ulfw
I never understand the rationale behind building a huge userbase and then
abandoning them... pardon... 'pivoting' to something completely different.
That hasn't worked particularly well for Foursquare/Swamp and it won't work
for Snapchat either.

~~~
danieltillett
It would depend on how much money the founders have been able to syphon out of
the business along the way. If investors are dumb enough to give you money to
build a business that can’t be monetized then who are you to say no (provided
of course you can figure out a way of getting your hands on some of the cash).

~~~
ulfw
True. But obviously at some point that system will stop working. And then
everyone in the biz, from engineers to product and design people to even the
investor types will suffer. As they did in 1999/2000.

